# Can Female Tegu Overwinter With Eggs?



## carcharios (Jul 30, 2010)

Kimo and Frieda have definitely been copulating. However, it's getting closer to hibernation / brumation time (I'm guessing they'll close up shop in a month or two), and I was wondering what will happen if Frieda doesn't deposit her eggs before she goes down for the Fall / Winter - I keep my Gu's outside during the warmer months and in rubbermaid tubs during the colder months. 

Can she die if she's gravid going into hibernation or will the eggs remain inside her until next Spring, when she awakes? I know many reptiles can retain their eggs overwinter but I don't know what happens with tegus. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wil (Jul 30, 2010)

Once ovulation occurs the eggs have a specific time frame in which to be laid. I don't know of any reptile that "retains" eggs over the winter. Actually you don't want them to retain eggs at all, that is sure death to the female.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 30, 2010)

What will said, once eggs have developed in lizards they have to be deposited. If they are not then the female becomes egg bound and surgery is needed to remove the eggs. This happens alot in Green Igunanas and i have heard this with some young female tegus. Your best bet is to seperate the pair now to pervent any further breeding. 

By the way what kind of tegus do you have, blues breed around this time and hatch by october but it is getting really late for reds and black and whites.


----------



## carcharios (Jul 31, 2010)

I have black and whites. They were breeding in June but I haven't observed them breeding lately. Then again, I haven't been home much either most of July, so I could be wrong. I guess I'll let them do their thing and if she lays, she lays. But in the meantime, I'm going to have to plan on bringing them in once it gets colder and they slow down. 

Does anyone off hand recall how long the gestation period is? This would give me some indication of when she could lay. I'm moving them next week to their larger outdoor enclosure and she'll have ample room and soil to deposit eggs assuming she's gravid. 

Also, is there a way to know if she's gravid or not aside from her looking fuller? She has been much more aggressive at feeding time lately than she ever was before. Kimo used to be the bully of the two but recently, she's been the one outhustling and stealing food from him.


----------

